# Commute distance Poll



## NonConformist (Nov 19, 2004)

I'm considering commuting to work and I'm curious how far people are commuting. My commute is going to be 30miles of gravel each way, about ~2hours worth of riding, at 3:30 or 4:30 AM in the mornings depending on the work schedule.

So how far are you riding each way?

1-5miles
5-10miles
10-15miles
15-20miles
20-25miles
25 or more miles

DG


----------



## Ultra Magnus (Jan 13, 2004)

10 miles is my limit for a daily commute. I clicked 5 - 10 miles because I'm starting a new job and it's right about 9.5 miles, makes for an average ride of 40 mins each way. My current job is 20miles, and that's just too far do do it daily. That, and it goes down some craptastic roads.

BM


----------



## xcolin (Apr 23, 2005)

i think i'm at about 17-18kms, so about 11 miles. It's a decent commute; depending on the season, tires, the gear i put on, etc, it will take me about 40 - 50min


----------



## Crack Monkey (Sep 25, 2006)

12 miles one way, mostly MUP. Try to average twice a week over the year, but ends up being 3-4 times in the summer, and barely once a week through the sub-freezing days.


----------



## surlywhore (Dec 7, 2005)

I do 9 miles each way now 3-4 days a week year round. use to do 22 miles each way 1-2 a week in summer only. 40 mile days and 10 hour work days make for a long day! so I moved closer to work! Try to only gas car once every 2 weeks.


----------



## Idriver (Nov 14, 2007)

Just started commuting 6 miles each way 3 -4 times per week. At 3.25 per gallon I am trying to drive as little as possible.


----------



## jeffscott (May 10, 2006)

Shortest route is 5.5 km one way.

Longest to date, is 75 km for the day.

You gotta have options.


----------



## CHUM (Aug 30, 2004)

28 miles total......i try to get out 4-5 days a week....


----------



## Flying Wombat (May 14, 2004)

I have a 23 mile one way commute. Combination of street, bike lanes and bike path. Takes me about 1 hr 15 minutes of riding time, probably 1 hr 20 minutes total.

Kevin


----------



## bstyle74 (May 8, 2005)

8 miles each way, with a 400 foot climb (or descent) at the last (or first) 1.2 miles. Tough climb with a 7 lbs notebook and office gear in the trunk.


----------



## sean salach (Sep 15, 2007)

mines 16.5 miles in the morning, hilly. on the way home i often take a longer route.in the morning, it takes anywhere from 1hr to 1:25, depending on bike setup, what i'm carrying, and how i feel.

sample:
http://trail.motionbased.com/trail/activity/4333916


----------



## MarkoInTheBoat (Apr 16, 2006)

There is nearly 2,000' vert elevation change on my 5 mile dirt driveway.


----------



## redrider_stx (Nov 20, 2006)

I commute 6.1 miles one way. I do it 5 days a week. Fastest I've done it is 18:26 minutes. I average about 20 minutes or 21 -23 minutes on a really windy day. The return trip takes about 27 -29 minutes depending on hours worked, energy level and how I'me feeling but I've done it as fast as 23 minutes.

It beats the paying $3.50 a gallon for gas or walking for an hour and 45 minutes (yes I've done it a few times).


----------



## scottyperkins (Oct 29, 2006)

18 miles or 16 miles one-way. The shorter way is much sketchier, so I try only to do that route when I'm late. 

The decision to start commuting will likely stand as one of the best ones of my life.


----------



## tomquas (Oct 27, 2007)

15.3 miles each way. I'm on the American River Bike Trail (Saramento CA) for 13.5 miles (e.g., flat and smooth). It takes me 60+ minutes on my commuter bike, <50 minutes on my road bike. I do it 3-5 x week, year round...


----------



## wheelbender6 (Sep 25, 2007)

I live 35 miles from my work place, but my wife's office is only 14 miles away from it. I'm going to start carpooling to work with her and biking the remaining distance. I have bike commuted to work over the past 12 years, with distances varying from 2 to seven miles (one way). I've been more of a twice weekly commuter, rather than daily.
When I lived back east, I would occasionally bike seven miles to the bus stop, and take public transportation; bus & train, the remaining 28 miles (a long day).


----------



## Zero Signal (Aug 17, 2007)

17 miles ea/way trying to do it Tuesdays through Fridays.


----------



## JST169 (Aug 18, 2005)

I'm 25 miles away from work. Been doing the commute 3 days a week on average, with the occasional 4 or 5 day week. Getting through the winter can be tough, but a lot of it is attitude. You know it's going to be cold and nasty, so get prepared for it. It takes me anywhere from 1:10 to 1:35 depending on bike, weather (headwinds usually), season, and how dead my legs feel. 

It's great to get to work invigorated; and the ride home serves as a stress reliever. I've been working 12-13 hour days this month, making the commuting days VERY long...

Good luck with your commute!

Jeremy


----------



## Cycledelic (Oct 13, 2004)

I have a few options for my commute. Most days (like today) I will bike about 7 leisurely miles to a ferryboat, which takes me from Marin to San Francisco. Once or twice a week, I'll bike the whole way in and back, which is about 50 miles round trip. Or I'll do some combination of the two to mix things up. I can also cut a route over a part of Mt. Tam and add between 3-10 miles of dirt. 

I usually go all week without getting in a car - much happier for it, and probably save time in the longrun, as I never need to worry about traffic jams. Just the occasional flat tire!


----------



## Bulldozer (Jan 14, 2004)

I work 22 miles from home but I drive 6 miles to a commuter lot and start there. On the way in, that 6 miles takes about 10 minutes, all downhill. On the way home it takes 20-30 minutes. I don't mind the ride but that's 20-30 minutes I can spend with my daughter after school.


----------



## nimrod (Aug 4, 2004)

20 miles to work, about 1:10

28 (hill loop) home, about 1:50

Right now its one day a week while the kids are in school, more (3-4 days , weather permitting) when the kids are out of school


----------



## Eirene (Feb 22, 2008)

My drive to work is right at 40 miles, yes that's one way. Early morning, it takes about 50 minutes to get to work. Thank god I'm due in before morning rush hour starts!


----------



## EclipseRoadie (Oct 7, 2007)

mine is about 25 miles one way. Problem is that I live in rednecksville and it's a quite dangerous commute on bike.


----------



## glenk (Mar 11, 2004)

10 miles each way, longer in the summer days when I take alternate routes to break the monotony.

I do about 3500 commute miles a year, but I am a commute wuss. I don't do rain or wet.

My workplace, Google, is great. They will donate $5 each self powered commute day to the charity of your choice and you get to reserve a personal locker!


----------



## moonraker (Jan 22, 2004)

I have a link up to my commute here

17 miles if I take the highway - 322, but I only do that if I need to get there quickly. It'll take me 52 minutes by bike, or 35 minutes by car avg. In the summer, when all the tourist traffic is on 322 in Hershey and the road is a parking lot creeping from light to light, the trip can be faster on a bike.


----------



## fred-da-trog (Oct 28, 2003)

70 miles 'round trip once or twice a week.


----------



## ranier (Sep 9, 2003)

It's NICE to live 4 miles away from work. With the great weather we have year round in the Silicon Valley, there's no excuse not to. Plus with ever rising gas prices, I'm saving $ by not driving or riding my motorcycle.


----------



## klohiq (Mar 22, 2008)

I have a ~20 mile commute, with lots of hills :nono: 

Hopefully with some specialized fatboys on my gary fisher hkek, ill be making the trip in about about an hour or so.


----------



## bigpedaler (Jan 29, 2007)

the commute now is only 2 mi. one-way; transferred job locations in late '06. used to be 9 mi. one way, and i had that down as low as 30:30 once, avg 35:00 in summer -- on a 30+ fat tire FS bike. now, i search out alternate routes to 'flesh out' my ride...can get it out to 9 again by taking the 'real scenic' route.

rain, wet, cold, some snow -- i just ride, unless the surface conditions won't do (no glare ice, no deep snow, too much like sand...). everybody should do one rain ride every year, just to do it; good for the soul....


----------



## Wrong Tim (Apr 2, 2008)

20 miles round trip. 2300+ ft. climbing. Max grade 34% (really) the last couple hundred feet before I pull into my driveway.


----------



## GetDirty (Jul 12, 2006)

3.5 Blocks. Takes under 2 minutes.


----------



## teded (Aug 16, 2004)

Commuting is my passion here in Denver. Three days per week, every week rain or shine. 30 miles round trip. My coworkers think I'm nuts.


----------



## Mountain Medic (Oct 12, 2004)

35 miles one way. I take the train part way sometimes when the legs arent up to it, or if I didnt get up early enough


----------



## helgi (May 9, 2006)

I ride 18km each way, which is pretty nice


----------



## umarth (Dec 5, 2007)

8 miles round trip, six days a week and lots of rain (it's Oregon!). But it is a ton of fun and whenever I sissy out and take my motorcycle, I inevitably regret it. It is a 10-12 minute ride one way. Can't decide if I'm jealous of the 30 mile round trip guys or not.


----------



## Tukson Rider (Jul 15, 2004)

13 miles each way. Crappy roads, and only 6 miles of it having a bike lane. It's also heavily used by commuters in vehicles, so I have the wonderful joy of perhaps being knicked on pot hole laden cracked roads. At least it keeps me awake.

Still, I do it 3 times a week. Switched from fixed to ss. I'm getting old and my hips don't want to co-operate sometimes. I need to coast every once in awhile now *sigh*.


----------



## Steve_N (Sep 6, 2005)

Anywhere from 14km to 75km one way, depending on the route I take and whether I use train/car to go part way and commute the rest...


----------



## MB1 (Oct 8, 2004)

It depends on how far I ride that day. 25+ for sure, rarely less, often more.


----------



## redandy (Oct 14, 2004)

About 5 miles each way, depending on which route I use. I'm doing it less though and doing more carpool with my wife. 

During grad school (finished last year) I was doing 20 miles roundtrip, while carrying most of my books. The amazing thing is that it was still faster than driving or using public.


----------



## Blu Falcon (Apr 26, 2008)

I'm new to commuting, but my trip is *12* miles to and from, for a total of 24 miles round trip on bike lanes.


----------



## froggyrider (Apr 29, 2006)

24 miles each way- I am working up to three days a week as the other two I bring my mountain bike with me on my car to do the trails after work. I get up at 4:45 am and I can shower at work. Ride time is 1:37 with no wind... I get home around 7 pm. I've done it twice so far and I can't wait till Monday when I can do it again. The ride in is serene and peaceful. The ride home is on yer toes! Full on suburban rush hour! But, mostly low speeds and most roads have a full shoulder, so, I can deal. Got my pepper spray, whistle, spare tubes and cell phone. the rest is up to fate...


----------



## z rocks (Jul 5, 2007)

10mi. round trip. Feels good to jump on the bike and sprint for the office!


----------



## S7rykEagle (May 1, 2008)

2.5 miles, Heavy traffic for the last half-a-mile or so. I have to lane split the last block or so. I enjoy it it wakes me up. I see kids stumble in to school with a latte in there hands. They just need to go down a 2 lane road passing traffic for a bit, dodging some mirrors and THAT will wake them up.


----------



## Blu Falcon (Apr 26, 2008)

froggyrider said:


> I've done it twice so far and I can't wait till Monday when I can do it again. The ride in is serene and peaceful...


Word. Me too.


----------

